# WTB- Used Surly Big Dummy Frame - 18"



## george7117 (May 17, 2008)

Looking for a (used) Surly Big Dummy Frame. Any color will do. The retail prices for a new one are out of my budget. Any body know of one for sale?

Thanks-


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Track down Mangoman, I believe he still has a 18" frame/fork for sale.


----------



## george7117 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I got word from Mr. Mango that he just sold the Surly this morning. 

After researching this a bit, I'm not sure it wouldn't be smarter to just get an extracycle Radish and be done with it. ( I certainly have enough parts to build a cargo bike, but the entire radish costs only a bit more than the Big Dummy frame).

For a "first" cargo bike, can anyone recommend the Radish? I will be making local runs around town for groceries and kid hauling. I really don't plan on long tours with it OR doing massively heavy cargo runs. As for singletrack, I have a stable full to handle those duties. 

Also looking at the Kona Ute, but I really prefer steel and I thought that 26 inch wheels would keep the cargo CG lower? Make sense? 

Any opinions appreciated.

DG


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

You can build a standard xtracycle for cheaper than the Radish. That's the route I took and I don't regret it at all. I love mine. Find some older 90s mtb with a rigid fork and slap the kit on. It will have the same cargo capacity as the Radish, but equipped to your liking.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

If you're interested in the freeradical kit there is one on the Santa Barbara Craigslist for $300 with V-Racks, and Freeloaders. I don't know if the owner would ship, or where you're located, but it might be worth checking into.


----------



## EightySixed (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you ever get one? message me if not.


----------

